# How many bales do you get from your twine bundle...



## downtownjr

Seems for the 9000 used for small bales is about 450 bales. What do you guys get...round bales, big bales and small bales? Let us know.

In addition, I believe we paid $36 per 9000 bundle...makes it about .08 cents a bale I figure. What is everyone else paying in their part of the country? Thanks.

Also, anybody use plastic and like it?


----------



## JD4755

I usually go 200 bales before i decide to twine up again, i could go longer but i dont like dropping bottom string on a big baler, theyre 4000' feet, 350 knot strength.. i think it went up to about 26.50 a spool, we ordered 7 pallets before it went up..good thing


----------



## downtownjr

You guys have a very nice size operation. Every penny counts these days. I have never used a big bale baler...like to try one some day. Probably take a lot of tractor to pull one. I guess our 4430 or 1466 could pull a 3 x 3...but larger than that would be tough.


----------



## JD4755

Its too big sometimes, not enough workers.. theres 2 guys that run swather, 2 of us run both rakes, balers, stacker or swathing.. wears me out sometimes. A 4430 could pull a 3x3 great and a 3x4 pretty good, a 4x4 would tear it up after time i think, and these new 4x4's really eat the horsepower.. recommend 180+


----------



## JoshA

Ya know, I really haven't figured that one out yet!

I use 4000/440 (4000' long, 440 knot strength) plastic. Think it cost roughly $29/ball, more if it's individually(I get it by the pallet). The thing that's a little more complicated to figure out compared to the small squares, is that the twine is being used from 12 balls at once, 6 feeding the knotters, 6 feeding the needles, and they have 2-3 strung to them in-line.

My 4790 has room for 28 balls (14 per side), I think the new baler holds more.

The ONLY thing I don't like about plastic is that it doesn't break down. 90% of the time that's good..... but with our bale processor, sometimes little bits of plastic makes it past the rotor and into the field. Additionally, Hesston big-balers leave these stupid little "tails" when they tie a knot. 2 little inch-long pieces per knot. 12 inches of wasted twine per bale, that never gets collected by the bale processor. That's over 1,000 feet of twine in fields where we feed cattle all winter. I think this year I'm gonna hire a Mexican to run around collecting them off the tops of the bales when I'm baling.

Here's a pic of re-filling the twine boxes up at the shop last September:


----------



## JD4755

The bottom string gets used up twice as fast as top.. 4000'/16'=250 bales, for bottom string and twice that for top string.. but for a 3x4.. itd be 285 per bottom string


----------



## slfactivitybarn

we are getting about 400 small square bales per roll. We went to TSC here in virginia and found them on sale for $28/bundle.


----------



## Guest

It is running $33 for 9000' at the local NH dealer and found some for $30 at Rural King. It is about what I was paying last year.


----------



## OhioHay

I'd say 450 bales is about average. We bought 9000 back in february by the pallets at TSC for $27.50 in Ohio


----------



## 4020man

We get around 450 from 7200 sisal twine.


----------



## [email protected]

Gentlemen, here is some quick math. We manufacture twine in Albert Lea, MN , Sask Canada, and Salvador Brazil. our web page is www.bridoncordage.com
Hay Bale	Hay Bales
Type	Balls/Box	Strength	Weight	Tied
9000	2	130	70	500
9000 SS	1	130	70	500
7200	2	170	100	400
7200 SS	1	190	100	400
9600	2	170	100	530
9600	2	210	120	530

5000	1	210	120	167
6500-210	1	210	120	217
Model	1	240	125	217
6500-240	1	240	125-135	217
6500-250	1	250	130-140	217
6500-280	1	280	130-140	217
4000-350	1	350	2000	28
4850-350	1	350	2000	34
4000-400	1	400	2000	28
4750 400	1	400	2000	33
4000-440	1	440	2000	28
4000-450	1	450	2000	28

20,000	2	110	1200	45
20K SS	1	110	1200	45
20,000	2	130	1600	50
20,000	2	150	1800	55


----------

